
Bitcoin and Ethereum Fall Substantially in $18B Crypto Market Wipeout - anandaverma18
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/bitcoin-ethereum-fall-substantially-18-114225729.html
======
RickJWagner
I don't play short selling, but if I did I'd be watching Tesla as well.

There are a lot of signs pointing to a broad decline-- rate inversion,
historical highs for P/E, etc.

IMHO, caution is warranted.

------
grawlinson
Is there any real-world application for cryptocurrency, except for ICO scams
and a colossal waste of power?

~~~
arisAlexis
yes. Ask Jack Dorsey, here YC, Steve Wozniak, the owner of NYSE, G20, IMF,
Andressen Horowitz, the CEO of Techcrun ch, IBM, Microsoft and many other
prominent tech community members of why they think it's revolutionary if you
don't get it's uses/benefits.

you can start from [http://a16zcrypto.com](http://a16zcrypto.com)

~~~
cryo
real. world. application, he said :)

~~~
arisAlexis
you mean something like this?

[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/10/world-bank-picks-
commonwealt...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/10/world-bank-picks-commonwealth-
bank-for-worlds-first-blockchain-bond.html)

